# Buying a carport for a barn .....



## kelebek

Hubby is buying me a 21 x 18 carport to build in as a barn. I will side it once its up - but is what I want to do is half in the doe pen and half outside with a gate in the middle. It will double as a shelter for the does and the other half will have a couple kidding pens and my milk area. This is a temp fix for my "built barn" and may eventually be turned into a straight kidding barn - but this is all i can do to get it up NOW as i only have about 8 weeks till babies come and I am going to be "down" for 3 weeks for surgery - ugh!

I am so stoked - hopefully purchasing this week and will be installed in 2-3 weeks. So have to finish at LEAST the one fence line next weekend - then get the sides up and kidding pens complete before the 15th of December ---- oh gosh!


----------



## 8566

congrats .....
sounds perfect!
I've seen a number of folks starting to use them and they seem to work wonderfully.


----------



## kelebek

My thought is that we are in South Texas - it might be to hot with wood - so we are going to try and make the sides where we can peel put the sides up for air flow and make it the way we want..... but we'll see. I would LOVE to see about putting a couple windows in to be able to open them in the milk barn.

Ohhhh I could put in a small coup for 3-5 chickens .... eeekkk


----------



## nancy d

They work really really great for shelter! Ours last maybe 3 years before we have to replace them.
Right now we have one that came with the sides but dont use that part.


----------



## Jessica84

Is it one of those car ports with a tarp on top and around?? I just got one of those yesterday, I have tons of kids due soon and the ground is to hard to dig post holes to make a better kidding area. I plan on putting it up then putting some tposts to tie to the legs then on the inside put some panels up. That way if they push on it it will not go tumbling down. I also figure a fast fix and even when I get the chance to put something better up it will not go to waist, I can put the quads in it, buy extra hay ect. If it helps you the best deal I found was at tractor supply


----------



## TiffofMo

We have a metal carport i think its that same size as yours. We bought it back when we ran a big rabbitry. We had around 25 to 30 cages hanging in there. It gets real hot in the summer in there. So be sure to put it under shade trees.


----------



## ksalvagno

congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is Awesome


----------



## Texas.girl

kelebek said:


> My thought is that we are in South Texas - it might be to hot with wood - so we are going to try and make the sides where we can peel put the sides up for air flow and make it the way we want..... but we'll see. I would LOVE to see about putting a couple windows in to be able to open them in the milk barn.
> 
> Ohhhh I could put in a small coup for 3-5 chickens .... eeekkk


I am over in Edwards county, so not that far from South Texas. Our goat shelter is made out of wood. It gets hot but the goats don't seem to mind at all. There is ventilation at the top. Be careful about windows--hail, etc. 2 weeks after finishing our first goat shelter a microburst picked it up and tossed it 100's of feet away (it flew over 10 foot Mountain Cedar trees). We are almost done with shelter #2. Before the first shelter was destroyed we had a storm with 35mph winds. The doors open to the south (but doors had not yet been installed) and the rain was flying sideways right into the shelter so the goats stayed under the trees. So shelter #2 the doors are off center so the trees will block some of the rain. Plus doors make the opening smaller, so less chance of rain coming in. Point is think about storms when putting up your carport. Storms come from so many different directions and can get severe in a second. Both the storms mentioned happened so fast that we could do nothing to even protect ourselves, let alone our animals. I know you don't have much time but it is still hurricane season but cold fronts are starting to arrive too. So think.


----------



## kelebek

This is a metal one - and they install it and tie it down for me  I am so excited because this will be good, at least for now. We are still planning on building my "dream" barn (from wood) - but this will do for this winter so that I can go ahead and get it set up and ready.... only about 7 more weeks till babies can arrive - granted only one girl to kid - but that is good for me for a start. I have my barn cam ready - it is TIME! I am sooooo stoked!


----------



## JaLyn

Congrads!!!!


----------



## Texas.girl

kelebek said:


> This is a metal one - and they install it and tie it down for me


Make sure it is tied down good. A microburst is even more dangerous then a tornado. We had no warning at all. Least a tornado gives you some warning. My mobile home which is tied to bedrock violently shook. The goat shelter was attached to solid rock but clearly not good enough. The new one is anchored to the ground. You don't have the time to really think things through with the carport but every time you have a bad storm pay attention. What do you want to do differently when you build your dream barn? Our 1st goat shelter was so well built that everyone was in shock at what happened. People really didn't beleive us that the wind picked it up and tossed it around like confetti. Only something like a microburst or torando could have done what happened. The Dallas Cowboy's training camp was destroyed by a microburst. They happen everywhere and can down an airplane. It is a micracle my goats were not killed. Since you are in South TX you are in more danger of hurricanes, etc. then I am. So take the time and observe the storm patterns and keep what you observe in mind as you design your dream barn.


----------



## kelebek

thanks for the heads up - i REALLY appriciate it!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Lucky  here I would kill for a metal one lol. Congrats! One day I will have a post of a dream barn


----------



## ncfarmgirl

Wondering if you did this & how it turned out?


----------



## sweetgoats

I have seen some amazing bands made out of car ports.


----------

